# Windows SP2 removed my VAIO's video controller driver after uninstall - HELP!



## andrea16 (Nov 4, 2004)

I got windows SP2 from xp automatic updates and after the restart my computer's screen went blank so I uninstalled SP2 in Safe Mode. Now my Sony Vaio LX2 works again but the graphics are very slow. In device manager i see that my video controller (under display adaptor) no longer has a driver installed (code 28, manufacturer unknown). Also my computer no longer has the ability to Stand By, which is a real pain.

I don't know where the driver has gone since I tried to install service pack 2. What can i do to get my PC to work like before? Where can I find the driver? Is this normal? I don't have the original box and CDs etc with me. Please help! 

Andrea (London)

ps: Windows SP2 crashed my toshiba laptop, too, but in a different way.


----------



## BRIAN GREED (Oct 11, 2004)

The best thing to try first(if you haven't already) is a repair install of xp look at
http://www.webtree.ca/windowsxp/repair_xp.htm .
if you manage to restore your drivers by doing that, then stay as far away from sp2 as you can. I (and many others) have had many bad experiences with it and the general advice is leave well enough alone.
Let us know how you get on
another link you can try is, http://www.theeldergeek.com/


----------



## andrea16 (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, Brian.

I looked at both pages but I have already removed SP2 via the add/remove programs panel in safe mode so that part is solved. It seems that all is fine except for the video controller and directx. I have installed the latest directx from download.com but still graphics is slow (especially on any video file) and in some cases divx movies won't play, not even on the latest divx player. Everything else appears to be working although the whole machine appears more sluggish than before.

what can i do to sort out the divx and video controller error problem? i can't believe SP2 has ruined both my computers!

cheers,
andrea x


----------



## andrea16 (Nov 4, 2004)

also i still can't get my pc to standby after removing SP2!!! I'm running XP Pro...


----------



## BRIAN GREED (Oct 11, 2004)

Forget the uninstal bit, do a xp repair as I suggested and see how you go.
I run xp pro with sp1 no problems but with sp2 installed even my printer/scanner would not run.even after uninstalling sp2. I had to do the repair before things got back to normal.
Have a look at: http://reviews.cnet.com/5208-3513-0-10.html?forumID=104&threadID=33389&messageID=504917&start=-1
For a few more sp2 horror stories.


----------



## andrea16 (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks again mate!

the xp repair seems to require my XP pro CD that came with my computer? my CD is miles away from where I am now! i'll look at the repair page more thoroughly tonight...


----------



## andrea16 (Nov 4, 2004)

I finally got time to go through the links you suggested again and still i can't find anything that will help me as i have already recovered from the bad SP2 install. i just need to fix my video controller error, make my computer fast again and also the directx errors!


----------

